# AccessPoint einrichten



## nobody89 (20. August 2012)

Hallo 
Ich versuch jetzt da schon einige Zeit einen Access Point, aus einem W-LAN Router Netgear DG834GB
und dem Kabel Modem Motorola SBV5121E.

Nun weiß ich aber nicht so richtig welche IP Adresse ich dem Netgear angeben muss und wo genau.
um auf den Motorola zuzugreifen muss ich 192.168.100.1 eingeben über die Win-Konsole bekomme ich eine ganz andere IP Adresse angezeigt.

Meine Schritte bisher : 
1. Grundeinstellung des Netgear aufgerufen und da die Einstellung "ohne Anmeldung" angekreuzt.
2. Statisch IP zuweißten (dann bin ich mir nicht sicher welche IP,Getway,Subnetz und dann sagt der noch das die DNS angegeben werden muss )
3. dann bei LAN-IP Konfiguration auch noch eine IP angegeben und dhcp ausschalten 

bei dem Kabel Modem hab ich nur den DHCP Server eingeschalten sonst ist da ja laut Anleitung nichts zu machen.

danach hab ich dann erste den Router an die Lan Buchse angeschlossen und beide nochmal kurz Stromlos gemacht


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe 
Gruß Nobody


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2012)

nobody89 schrieb:


> um auf den Motorola zuzugreifen muss ich 192.168.100.1 eingeben über die Win-Konsole bekomme ich eine ganz andere IP Adresse angezeigt.


Ich vermute, dass die andere IP-Adresse deine externe ist, also die, welche dir von deinem Internetprovider zugewiesen wird und mit der du im Internet unterwegs bist.

Es sollte genügen, im Access-Point die WLAN-Verschlüsselung einzurichten und dem Access-Point eine feste IP-Adresse zu geben - am besten aus dem Bereich, in dem auch die Adressen deines Netzwerks liegen. Da dein Kabelmodem als DHCP-Server fungiert, musst du ansonsten nichts mehr festlegen, ein drahtloser Client verbindet sich mit dem Access-Point, holt sich seine Adresse beim DHCP-Server des Modems ab und fertig.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. August 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Es sollte genügen, im Access-Point die WLAN-Verschlüsselung einzurichten und dem Access-Point eine feste IP-Adresse zu geben - am besten aus dem Bereich, in dem auch die Adressen deines Netzwerks liegen. Da dein Kabelmodem als DHCP-Server fungiert, musst du ansonsten nichts mehr festlegen, ein drahtloser Client verbindet sich mit dem Access-Point, holt sich seine Adresse beim DHCP-Server des Modems ab und fertig.


 So wie ich das verstanden habe, will er aus einem netgear-router einen acesspoint machen.
Dafür braucht er den router nur resetten (knopf hinten am gerät), ins router-menü zu gehen und dort unter netzwerkeinstellungen den dhcp-server zu deaktivieren. (die automatische adressvergabe soll ja das motorola machen) Danach muß nur noch alles per kabel/wlan verbunden werden (also ggf. noch wlan im router-menü konfigurieren) und es sollte funzen.


----------



## nobody89 (25. August 2012)

Danke für die Antworten 
Ich hab seither nochmal ein bisschen getestet, wenn ich nur den DHCP-Server am Netgear aus schalte und per Lan Kabel mit Modem verbinde passiert nichts weiter. Kann mich zwar per Wlan verbinden hab aber kein Internet. (Lan-IP-Konf.-Menü)

Bei einem anderen mal habe ich dem Netgear die IP 192.168.100.99 geben (Modem hat 192.168.0.1 um Konfig-Menü aufzurufen). Als ich da dann den Netgear mit Modem verbunden habe konnte sich nur ein PC mit dem Netgear per Wlan verbinden und hatte auch Internet. Jedoch hatte ich da noch keine Wlan Sicherheit also es konnte sich jeder verbinden, nochmal eine Voreinstellung mit WPA-password und der Ip vorgenommen hatte ich wieder kein Internet. (Lan-IP-Konf.-Menü)

Bei dem Modem hab ich den DHCP-Server eingeschalten da müsste der doch auch mehrer IP´s verteilen oder ?

und bei dem Netgear bin ich mir auch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich da noch weitere Einstellung machen muss oder ob der schon zu alt für sowas ist (Hat nur WPA, ob das ausreicht?). Z.b. Weiß ich nicht ob ich in der GrundKonfig-Menü etwas einstellen muss.


----------



## Jimini (26. August 2012)

Auch wenn es nicht zwingend notwendig ist, dass die IP-Adresse des Modems aus dem selben Bereich stammt wie die Adressen der Clients (mein Modem hat glaube ich die 192.168.100.1, meine Clients bewegen sich in 10.0.0.x), gleiche die Adressen mal ab. Also beispielsweise wie folgt:
Modem - 192.168.100.1
WLAN-Router - 192.168.100.2

Sofern du die IP-Adressen nicht manuell vergeben möchtest, sollte in deinem Netzwerk ein DHCP-Server laufen, der die Adressen vergibt - sei es auf dem Modem oder auf dem Netgear-Teil. Dort, wo der DHCP-Server läuft, müssen dann auch der IP-Adressbereich, der Nameserver und das Gateway (bei beidem kannst du die Adresse des Modems angeben) angegeben sein.

Wenn du scheinbar keine Internetverbindung hast, dich aber mit dem WLAN verbinden kannst, liegt es schonmal nicht an der Verschlüsselung oder etwas ähnlichem. Du kannst ja mal das Programm "cmd" ausführen und dort dann "ping 173.194.35.191" eingeben. Wenn die Pings erwidert werden, hast du eine Verbindung, nur der DNS-Server ist nicht erreichbar. Dann kann man weitersehen, woran das liegt.

Ich würde es so machen:
1) IP-Adresse des Modems merken
2) DHCP-Server des WLAN-Routers aktivieren
3) beim WLAN-Router-DHCP-Server-Menü Adressbereich, Gateway und Nameserver eintragen
4) dich neu mit dem WLAN verbinden
5) Internetverbindung testen

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht:
- IP-Adresse von Modem, WLAN-Router und deinem Rechner posten
- "cmd" ausführen, dort "ipconfig /all" eingeben und Nameserver sowie Gateway suchen, deren Adressen dann hier posten
- testen, ob du 173.194.35.191 anpingen kannst

Sorry für das etwas wirre Geschreibsel, ich bin scheinbar noch nicht ganz wach 

MfG Jimini


----------



## nobody89 (29. August 2012)

Hallo Jimini

Ich hab jetzt nochmal versucht das in gang zu bringen aber es hat nicht geklappt. Hab auch nochmal versucht es so zu konfigurieren wie es einmal funktioniert hatte das ich über Wlan Internet hatte (NUR IP eingestellt in NetGear, keine Sicherheit).

Wenn ich ipconfig/all eingebe habe ich folgende Daten:
.......
.......
.......
.......
IP von Motorola ist 192.168.100.1
IP von Netgear ist  192.168.0.1

In dem Netgear hab ich 2 Konfigurations -Menüs die ich glaube ich brauche.
Einmal die Grundeinstellung in der ich anwählen kann ob man sich für die verbindung Anmeldedaten braucht
Setzte ich dies auf "nein" kann ich dann die auswählen ob ich automatisch alles abrufen lassen will oder statisch eingeben(ip Subnetz,Gateway). Bei dem Letzteren werde ich aufgefordert den dns anzugaben.

Das andere Menü ist die IP-Lan-Konfiguration in der ich die IP und Subnetz vergeben kann
und den DHCP-Server an oder ausschalte sowie den IP bereich dafür angeben kann.

Was ich auch noch nicht verstehe wenn ich dem Netgear eine neue IP gegeben hab kommt eine Meldung "Die neue IP weicht von aktuellen ab und muss neu vergeben werden". Wenn ich aber dann mit der eingebgen IP auf den Router zugreifen will geht das nicht, auch habe ich dann eine ganz andere IP in Konsole (ipconfig) ?!

Und zuletzt beherscht der Netgear nur WPA-PSK als Schutz ist das aussreichend ? 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2012)

nobody89 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ipconfig/all eingebe habe ich folgende Daten:
> ...


 Das sieht nach einer öffentlichen ip aus. Damit stellt das motorola-modem aber auch keine routing-funktion bereit und du kannst so immer nur mit einem gerät gleichzeitig ins netz.
Kannst du den netgear-router so konfigurieren, das er sich per externen modem einwählt? Wenn ja, mach das mal (modem muß an den wan-port oder wenn so nicht vorhanden dann an lan-port 1) und aktiviere wieder den dhcp-server des netgear.(auch die verbindung zum rechner trennen und neu herstellen) Danach startest du das motorola-modem neu und testest, ob inet geht.


----------



## nobody89 (29. August 2012)

Hallo 

Mit dem Wan Port meinst du ein etwas kleinerer Anschluss ?  Auf dem Netgear steht da ADSL !? 
Muss ich da noch eine Konfiguration im Menü vornehmen? und soll ich dann in dem Motorola den DHCP-Server wieder ausschalten ?

Und was meinst du mit öffentlichen IP hab ich nachteile das ich die hier jetzt gepostet habe ?!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. August 2012)

nobody89 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mit dem Wan Port meinst du ein etwas kleinerer Anschluss ?  Auf dem Netgear steht da ADSL !?


Nein, den meine ich nicht. Normalerweise müsste da auch WAN dran stehen da dein router aber anscheinend ein adsl-modem integriert hat, wirst du lan-port 1 benutzen müssen. (falls dein router externe modems unterstützt)


> Muss ich da noch eine Konfiguration im Menü vornehmen?


Ja. Allerdings bin ich mit dem web-interface von netgear-routern nicht allzu vertraut. Du müßtest also selbst mal suchen.


> und soll ich dann in dem Motorola den DHCP-Server wieder ausschalten ?


Nein, brauchst du nicht. Wenn dein router den lan-port 1 als wan-port benutzt, funktioniert dank nat sowieso keine "normale" netzwerkkommunikation mehr zum modem.



> Und was meinst du mit öffentlichen IP hab ich nachteile das ich die hier jetzt gepostet habe ?!


 Eigentlich nicht, außer du bist so wichtig das alle hinter dir her sind. (und sich der aufwand deinen realen namen heraus zu finden und das zu verknüpfen auch lohnt)
Wenn es dir lieber ist, kannst du die daten ja aus dem post heraus editieren. (unten im post auf "bearbeiten klicken) Aus dem quote habe ich es schon heraus genommen.


----------

